

Show HN: FeedVenue, a real-time Q&A platform written on Meteor - aioprisan


======
aioprisan
[https://github.com/andreioprisan/feedvenue](https://github.com/andreioprisan/feedvenue)

------
flylib
any reason the site feedvenue.com doesn't work?

